# Adobe Premiere Pro (7.0) Tutorial?



## thepoc (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Hat jemand ein Tutorial für Adobe Premiere Pro 7.0?

Ich hab schon ein paar jedoch beziehen sich diese auf spezielle Themen, die kann ich aber noch nicht gebrauchen da ich noch Anfänger bei Premiere bin (Hab zuvor immer Pinnacle Studio 7-9 benutzt) habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich drücken muss damit was gutes dabei rauskommt 
Hoffe ihr habt soetwas.... falls nicht sind empfehlenswerte Literatur Tipps gewünscht 

VIELEN DANK!

Ciao
thepoc


----------



## goela (1. Juni 2004)

Was sucht Du den genau? Kein Handbuch? Grundlagen stehen dort drin!


----------



## thepoc (1. Juni 2004)

Ne kein Handbuch.... hat von mir der Freund welcher im Urlaub ist  

Ich könnt schon noch warten hab aber bis Donnerstag noch Urlaub, da hätt ich halt Zeit 

Deswegen such ich eins das ich online irgendwie erreichen kann.

Danke!

Ciao


----------



## goela (2. Juni 2004)

Wenn es nur um die Grundlagen des Schnittes usw geht, dann kann ich Dir nur empfehlen mal einfach im Internet nach "Premiere", "Tutorials" zu suchen.

Ich würde mich nicht auf Premiere Pro beschränken. Kenne zwar PPro nicht, denke aber dass die Grundlagen sich nicht wesentlich unterscheiden dürften.


----------

